# JasperReport - Seitennummern Problem



## y0dA (25. Aug 2008)

Hi!
Eventuell weiß ja jemand mal was zu folgendem Problem (irgendwie findet man im gesamten i-net keine gscheiten Infos zu Jasperreport).

Also ich habe einen Jasperreport welcher im Abschnitt *Titel* diverste statische Werte ausgibt danach kommt der Abschnitt *Detail* welcher eine dynamische Liste ausdruckt. Danach bräuchte ich aber noch weitere statische Ausgaben, welche ich in den Abschnitt *Summary* gegeben habe. Im Abschnitt *Page Footer* habe ich dann noch einen statischen Text sowie die Seitennummerierung angegeben.

Wenn der Report dann gedruckt wird bekomme ich 2 Seiten (immer) und leider wird nur auf Seite 1 der Page Footer angezeigt. Ich habe dann auch gleich mal den Last Page Footer getestet und selbiger wird dann auf Seite 1 statt dem Page Footer gedruckt - also wird die 2 Seite irgendwie nicht erkannt 


Jemand eine Ahnung?

mfg


----------



## DP (25. Aug 2008)

ja, soll ein bug von jasperreport oder itext sein. ein update auf eine aktuelle version behebt das problem...


----------



## y0dA (26. Aug 2008)

benutze ireport 2.05 und jasperreport 3.0.0 und itext benutze ich nicht.

Was wäre denn die korrekte Version?


----------



## y0dA (26. Aug 2008)

Habe nun jasperreport 3.0.1 benutzt und bekomme nun folgeden Fehler:

```
2008-08-26 09:34:12 StandardWrapperValve[AGWRDruckenServlet]: Servlet.service() for servlet AGWRDruckenServlet threw exception
java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: com.lowagie.text.Image.getPlainWidth()F
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.export.JRPdfExporter.exportImage(JRPdfExporter.java:1219)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.export.JRPdfExporter.exportElements(JRPdfExporter.java:675)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.export.JRPdfExporter.exportPage(JRPdfExporter.java:641)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.export.JRPdfExporter.exportReportToStream(JRPdfExporter.java:536)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.export.JRPdfExporter.exportReport(JRPdfExporter.java:323)
	at org.springframework.ui.jasperreports.JasperReportsUtils.render(JasperReportsUtils.java:111)
	at at.gv.brz.agwr.web.print.AGWRDruckenServlet.doService(AGWRDruckenServlet.java:78)
	at at.gv.brz.agwr.web.print.AGWRDruckenServlet.doPost(AGWRDruckenServlet.java:46)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:709)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:237)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:157)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:214)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:104)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:520)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invokeInternal(StandardContextValve.java:198)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:152)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:104)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:520)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:137)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:104)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:118)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:102)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:520)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:109)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:104)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:520)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:929)
	at org.apache.coyote.tomcat5.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:160)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:799)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11Protocol.java:705)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.TcpWorkerThread.runIt(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:577)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.run(ThreadPool.java:683)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)
```

Frage, muss ich meine Reports mit der Version 3.0.1 neu kompilieren?
Wei stelle ich das an? Bisher benutzte ich ireport nur weiß ich nicht ob der ireport 2.05 auch für 3.01 gültig ist.


----------



## y0dA (26. Aug 2008)

Gut mittlerweile hab ich das Problem bezüglich dem Stacktrace gelöst und benutze nun jasperreports 3.0.1 und itext 2.1.3 - jeweils das Neueste mit dem Effekt dass keine Änderung zu sehen ist, sprich auf Seite 2 wird der Page Footer nach wie vor nicht gedruckt..


----------



## AlexJ (5. Sep 2008)

Hi, habe meinen Report auch ähnlich aufgebaut und das selbe Problem! Glaube so langsam, dass das nicht möglich ist  Zudem wird der summary-Abschnitt nie auf der ersten Seite mit angedruckt, selbst wenn im Detail nur ein Datensatz ist, und genug Platz wäre. Hat jemand ne idee?


----------



## thE_29 (5. Sep 2008)

Das muss aber ein Bug von JasperReports sein oder bei iText neu eingebaut!
Ich nutze iText 1.4 (bzw 2.0) und ich gebe die Daten "per Hand" rauf. Da kommt der Footer auf jeder Seite (also die Seitenanzahl).


----------



## y0dA (5. Sep 2008)

Hi! Habe das Problem nun "umgangen" bzw vllt war die Art und Weise wie ich es zuvor probiert hatte schlicht weg falsch.

Ich hatte nämlich Daten im Detail, Columnheader, Pagefooter (=Seitennummerierung) und im Summary kamen nochmal Daten.
Da ging es nicht.

Nun habe ich alle Daten in Subreports ausgelagert und drucke jene im Titel sowie im Detailbereich und siehe da, der Pagefooter funktioniert, warum auch immer.


----------



## AlexJ (5. Sep 2008)

Hmm...Also ich für meinen Teil nutze IReport 2.0.4 und da sollte man schon erwarten können, dass es funzt


----------



## AlexJ (5. Sep 2008)

Was meinst du mit "Daten" in Sub-Report ausgelagert? Die Daten im Detail-Band?


----------

